# Shameless New Series...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tuesday 10 PM Channel 4

*PARTY*


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

SCATTER!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Loved series 1 - 3 but think they're starting to run out of plots and so it's getting a bit silly sometimes. Frank is a classic though. :alcoholic: :smoke: Word is he's going to be sober this series. :blink:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Hope not, Frank is the best character but having said that Mickey is pure comedy at times.

Got it set on Sky+ so fingers crossed it will be good


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Loved the first 2 series, but lost interest after that, shame really.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks like Frank is gonna fall in love with Mrs Doyle!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

A burst colostomy bag...just when you thought they couldn't get any more grim...!

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Something decent to watch at last. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Never seen it and the first I have heard of it. :dontgetit:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

10th January Channel 4 10pm

PARTY!!!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking forward to it....... a friend of mine was raised on that estate, does he get some stick or what :clap:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Never seen it and the first I have heard of it. :dontgetit:


I have heard of it and that was enough to make me realise I didn't want to see it


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats really made my day







The best line ever when Micky was describing this Gay character in the show. He accepts swollen goods. Classic


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

been bloody brilliant so far!


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

pg tips said:


> been bloody brilliant so far!


Totally agree..!

I missed Fridays tho as I was slightly under the influence and must of forgotten to record it n only found out yesterday!

Anyone know when fri's episode is repeated??


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Watched series 1 and 2 regularly but kind of lost a lot of episodes throughout the rest of the run. A lot of the initial characters seem to have disappeared to be replaced by more two dimensional characters. Plus, like Viz magazine, it's just not so funny these days....

It seems to me that the writers are trying to explore social issues (mental health at the moment) to the detriment of the entertainment. This programme started as a raucous comedy series with occasional moments of gritty realism but has evolved into a gritty drama with occasional comedy moments.

Just my two pence worth

Rob


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

one of the very few things i watch on the box these days :thumbup:


----------

